# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γέννα lovebirds!!!

## Zorba_The_Freak

Σημερα τα λαβ μου, μου εκαναν το καλυτερο δωρο!!!

Εδω και 22-23 μερες το θηλυκο κλωσσαει 5 αυγα. Εχθες το μεσημερι που κοιταξα, δεν υπηρχε κανενα μικρο.

Σημερα το μεσημερι υπηρχαν ΤΡΙΑ!!!  :Jumping0045: 

Τι πρεπει να προσεξω τωρα???

----------


## vicky_ath

Να σου ζήσουν τα μικράκια Γιώργο!!! Ότι πρέπει για τη γιορτή σου εε???
Περιμένεις και τα άλλα δύο να σκάσουν?

Αυτή τη στιγμή το σημαντικότερο είναι η ανατροφή των μικρών! Δηλαδή να ελέγξεις αν ταίζουν οι γονείς, βλέποντας τους προλοβους των μικρών! Για μένα είναι σημαντικό να το ελέγχουμε καθημερινά τις πρώτες μέρες όταν πρόκειται για ζευγάρι που είναι πρωτάρικο όπως το δικό σου!
Προσφέρεις σε αφθονία το μείγμα σπόρων, βραστό αυγό και αυγοτροφή καθημερινά! Κόβεις τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνουν 2 εβδομάδων όλα τα μικρά!
Αυτά είναι τα πρώτα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ναι τα περιμενω και τα αλλα 2. Με βαση τις μερες, αυτα που εσκασαν ειναι λογικα τα 3 πρωτα αυγα...

Τους εχω και αυγο (που δεν το τρωνε προς το παρον) και αυγοψωμο Νο2 by jk21, που το ψευτοτρωνε...

Η "δυσκολια" ειναι πως να ελεγχω τα μικρα επειδη φοβαμαι μην τρομαξω τους γονεις...

----------


## μαρια ν

Γιωργο χρονια σου πολλα να σου ζησουν τα μικρα σου το καλυτερο δωρο σου εκαναν τα μικρα σου

----------


## Kostakos

Να σου ζήσουν Γιώργο και Χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## marlene

*xexexxxeee.....!!!!! Καλώς τα δέχτηκες, Γιώργο!!!! Όντως είναι το ομορφότερο δώρο! Να σου ζήσουν!!!!*  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τους εχω και αυγο (που δεν το τρωνε προς το παρον) και αυγοψωμο Νο2 by jk21, που το ψευτοτρωνε...
> 
> Η "δυσκολια" ειναι πως να ελεγχω τα μικρα επειδη φοβαμαι μην τρομαξω τους γονεις...


Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να τρώνε αυγό ή έστω αυγοτροφή... είναι απαραίτητο για να ταίσουν τα μικρά τους!
Δοκίμασε την συνταγή που σχολιάζαμε τελευταία με τα πτι μπερ που είναι και πανεύκολη! Έχει μεγάλη επιτυχία σε όσους το δοκίμασαν! (Θα κοιτάξω να βρω και το λινκ να σου δώσω!)

Δε χρειάζεται να τρομάξεις τους γονείς. Κάποια στιγμή που θα βρίσκονται και οι δύο έξω ανοίγεις και τσεκάρεις τους προλοβούς! Δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλεις καν τα πουλάκια από μέσα αν φοβάσαι. Αν και από τη στιγμή που θα τα ταίζουν σωστά πολύ δύσκολα θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, π.χ. αν φοβάσαι μην τα παρατήσουν!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Την στηνω διπλα στο κλουβι και μολις βγουν οι γονεις πηγαινω να δω αλλα σε λιγα δευτερολεπτα ξαναμπαινουν...

Θα τη βρω την ακρη παντως...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εξακολουθουν να ειναι τρια τα μικρα εως τις 16:00 που ελεγξα...

Επιασα ενα στο χερι και ηταν καλα ταισμενο...

Λογικα το ιδιο θελω να πιστευω οτι ισχυει και για τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## marlene

*Καλά θα βγάλουν κάτι τρελά κουκλάκια οι Fido & Dido....!!!!!!

*

----------


## daras

χρονια πολλα Γιωργο!!!
να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλια!!!!  ::

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευχαριστω Πανο!!!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ να τα χαιρεσαι και συ και οι γονεις τους ! βραζε ενα αυγο και τριβε τον κροκο σε 2 κουταλιες της σουπας αυγοψωμο με πηρουνι και κανε ενα ομοιογενες μιγμα .δοκιμασε να δωσεις απο αυτο .παραλληλα ασε και το ασπραδι με το τσοφλι στο κλουβι μηπως τσιμπησουν και απο κει και τα λεμε

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δημητρη αποτι βλεπω, τρωνε...

Δεν το "τσακιζουν" αλλα τρωνε...

Εχθες ετριψα ενα φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο με το πιρουνι, εβαλα 2 πτιμπερ και κανα δυο κουταλιες αυγοψωμο. Θα δουμε αν θα φανε περισσοτερο.

Λες να βαζω μονο τον κροκο???

----------


## vicky_ath

> Λες να βαζω μονο τον κροκο???


Όχι.. να βάζεις και ασπράδι!

----------


## mitsman

οχι και το ασπραδι ειναι καλο......   για δες με το πτι μπερτ μηπως το προτιμησουν περισσοτερο!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αυτα τα πτιμπερ εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη.

Το καθε μπισκοτο ειναι 6,6 γραμ. και εχει 1,3 γραμ. ζαχαρη.

Εχθες, σε ενα αυγο εβαλα 2 πτιμπερ και καναδυο κουταλιες αυγοψωμο...

----------


## Kostakos

Τέλεια!! Να σου ζήσουν

----------


## jk21

το ασπραδι ειναι η πιο πληρη πρωτεινη σε αμινοξεα , αλλα θελω να δωσω αφραταδα στο αυγοψωμο και επιπλεον γευση (ο κροκος ειναι σαφως πιο νοστιμος απο το ασπραδι )  διχως το ασπραδι που πολλα πουλια το απεχθανονται στο σκετο φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο.δινει και μια πιο λασπερη υφη αλλα κυριως θελω να δοκιμασει χωρις ,για να δουμε αποδοχη .αν το δεχθουν με κροκο , μετα σταδιακα λιγο λιγο θα το αυξανεις στο μιγμα (το ασπραδι ) .γνωμη μου ειναι το μπισκοτο αν αποφασισεις να το σταθεροποιησεις (ισως βοηθα στην αποδοχη της γευσης ) σιγα σιγα να το μειωσεις το πολυ σε ενα στην ποσοτητα  2 κουταλιων της σουπας αυγοψωμο ,ειτε γιατι ανεβαινουν οι θερμιδες ειτε γιατι παντα στους παπαγαλους υπαρχει η ροπη για μυκητιασεις και η ζαχαρη τις ευνοει (δεν τις δημιουργει αλλα τις ενισχυει αν υπαρχει υποβαθρο )

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Οπως εγραψα και το πρωι, τρωνε καποια ποσοτητα αυγου οποτε προς το παρον συνεχιζω ετσι... Τα μικρα φαινονται ταισμενα...

Εχω παρατηρησει αρκετες φορες το αρσενικο νατσιμπαει λιγους σπορους, να πηγαινει να τσιμπαει λιγο αυγο και μετα κατευθειαν μεσα στη φωλια.

Επισης το θηλυκο συχνα βγαινει απο τη φωλια, παει και μασουλαει την πετρα ασβεστιου και μετα κατευθειαν μεσα.


Αααα, και τα μικρα εγιναν ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Θελω σιγα σιγα οδηγιες για το τι πρεπει να κανω για να τα εξημερωσω.
Διαβαζοντας τις συμβουλες σας, αποφασισα να μην ταισω στο χερι.
Τι πρεπει να κανω??? Ποτε να αρχισω να τα βγαζω απο τη φωλια???

Vicky_ath τι εκανες εσυ με τα cockatilακια σου???

Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω...

----------


## μαρια ν

Γιωργο τα δικα μου λοβ που εχουν κανει 2 γεννες στην πρωτη γεννα γυρω στις 15 μερες οταν ηταν τα μικρα τα επαιρνα 
για κανα 10λεπτο απο την φωλια τους και τα χαιδευα ,στην δευτερη γεννα που ετυχε να μου γεννησουν και το 
κοκατιλ κοντα εκτος οτι τα χαιδευα ολα τα μικρα[κοκατιλ και λοβ]αποφασισα υστερα απο γνωστα ατομα που εχουν 
μονο λοβ να τα ταισω μου ελεγαν οτι στα λοβ εαν δεν τα ταισεις δεν θα γινουν οπως τα κοκατιλ και ειχαν δικιο
για μενα γυρω στις 30 μερες πηρα τα μικρα και τα ταιζα εγω μαζι με τα κοκατιλ 3 φορες την ημερα ,το μικρο
λοβ απο την πρωτη γεννα και τα μικρα απο την δευτερη γεννα δεν εχουν καμια απολυτος σχεση στο θεμα 
εξημερωσης ,τωρα ομως εσυ αποφασισεις τι θα κανεις εγω σου λεω απλα τι εκανα εγω στα δικα μου μικρα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σε ευχαριστω Μαρια. Ακριβως αυτες τις εμπειριες θελω, γιατι εγω δεν ξερω...

Αν καταλαβα καλα, περιπου στις 30 μερες τα πηρες απο τη φωλια και τα ταιζες κρεμα??? Ταιζαν παραλληλα και οι γονεις???

----------


## vicky_ath

> Vicky_ath τι εκανες εσυ με τα cockatilακια σου???


Γιώργο εγώ αν έχεις διαβάσει το θέμα μου θα είδες πως δεν τάισα καθόλου στο χέρι! Ασχολιόμουν καθημερινά 15-20 λεπτά με τα μικράκια από όταν έγιναν 10-15 ημερών!
Μπορείς και εσύ να ξεκινήσεις έτσι.. είναι και οι θερμοκρασίες πολύ καλές οποτε δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς ότι θα σου κρυώσουν!
Τώρα σε αυτό που είπε η Μαρία πιθανότατα έχει δίκιο μιας και τα lovebirds ειναι πιο δύστροπα πουλάκια! Βέβαια πάντα εξαρτάται και από τον χαρακτήρα του καθενός.. Δηλαδή εγώ είχα παρατηρήσει από τις πρώτες μέρες πως κάποια ήταν πιο φοβητσιάρικα από άλλα και έτσι παρέμειναν.. για παράδειγμα η μικρή που πήρε ο Άγγελος δεν ήθελε τα χάδια ιδιαίτερα από την αρχή..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ναι το εχω διαβασει Βικυ, γι αυτο σε ρωτησα...

Ευχαριστω

----------


## μαρια ν

Γιωργο εγω γυρω στις 15 μερες τα επερνα λιγο αποτην φωλια και τα χαιδευα για κανα τεταρτακι κοντα στις 30 μερες τα πηρα απο τους γονεις και
τα ταιζα αποκλειστικα μονο εγω

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευχαριστω Μαρια!!!

Το δεχθηκανε ευκολα το ταισμα σε αυτη την ηλικια???

Τα βλεπεις για τελειως ημερα ή φοβουνται/δισταζουν ακομα???

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## μαρια ν

Γιωργο ειναι πολυ ηρεμα ,οσο για το ταισμα εμενα το δεχτηκαν πολυ καλα ,οπως μου ειπε ο Γιωργος[tzavegio]
το να τα παρεις γυρω στις 25 μερες ειναι το καλυτερο τον ακουσα και ειμαι χαρουμενη γιατι δεν περιμενα ενα 
lovebird να εναι τοσο ημερο ,βοηθησε βεβαια οτι ζηλευε απο το κοκατιλ μου που οπου παει το κοκατιλακι ακολουθει 
και το λοβ και το κοκατιλ του φωναζω ερχεται στο χερι μου το ιδιο κανει και το λοβ που του αρεσει να προσγειωνετι
στο κεφαλι μου.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Με συριγγα ταιζεις ή με κουταλακι??? Ο Γιωργος νομιζω χρησιμοποιει κουταλι...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Λοιπον,
το 5ο αυγο δεν εχει βγει ακομα. Ποτε ειναι ασφαλες να το αφαιρεσω???

Υπενθυμιζω οτι τα 3 πρωτα μικρα βγηκαν 23/4 και το 4ο στις 25/4, πριν 3 μερες δηλαδη.

Το 5ο αυγο γεννηθηκε 1 μερα μετα το 4ο...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να σου ζήσουν!! Να σου ζήσουν Γιώργο!! Κι όταν μπορέσεις βάλε μας και foto απ' τα νεογέννητα!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Γιωργο ταιζεις με οτι σε βολευει εμενα με βολευε η συριγγα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντε μπραβο!
να περνουμε εμεις σειρα τωρα...!

αν οι γονεις δεν ειναι αρκετα εξηκιωμενει με εσενα δεν νομιζω πως ειναι η καλητερη ιδεα να τα περνεις καθημερινα απ τη φωλια 20 λεπτα...ή εστω ενα ενα..οχι ολα μαζι...

αν την αλλη αν αποφασισεις να ταϊσεις στο χερι εμενα οσο μεγαλωνε με βολευε περισσοτερο το κουταλακι...

----------


## mitsman

Τι κουταλακι βρε παιδια??? σοβαρα το λετε???? περα του πρακτικου.... πως θα υπολογιζεται ποσο εχει φαει?

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αυττο ειναι ευκολο Δημητρη... Ζυγιζεις την κρεμα πριν και μετα και ετοιμος...

----------


## mitsman

Καλα, δοκιμασε το και θα μου πεις!!!!!!!

Επειδη εχω ταισει 1000 φορες, με το κουταλακι θα βρεις μεγαλες δυσκολιες.... 

Αλλα θα σου πω το πιο σημαντικο απο ΟΛΑ για να μην αναλωθουμε σε διαφορα.....

με το κουταλακι δεν μπορεις να ταισεις γρηγορα μεγαλες ποσοτητες και η κρεμα θα κρυωσει με οτι σημαινει αυτο!!!!


Ασε που το πουλακι θα τρωει οσο θελει και οχι οσο πρεπει... δεν θα μπορεις να του δωσεις το κατι παραπανω,,,,,    βεβαια εσυ οτι νομιζεις!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν εχω αποφασισει τιποτα βρε Δημητρη, γνωμες παιρνω...

Ουτε αν ταισω δεν εχω αποφασισει ακομα...

----------


## mitsman

Απλα προσπαθω να σε πεισω... χα αχ χ χαχαχαχαα

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Εγώ σου προτείνω να ταϊσεις εσύ ή και εσύ με σύριγγα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Για να ταισω μονο εγω ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο γιατι καθε μερα φευγω 6:25 το πρωι και γυριζω 15:15.

Απο οτι διαβαζω, ακομα και σε πιο μεγαλη ηλικια θελει τουλαχιστον τρια ταισματα...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Η πρωτη φωτο απο τα μωρα μου   :Love0034:  :Love0034:  :Love0034:

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο να σου ζησουν και να γίνουν πανεμορφα σαν τους γονεις τους!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Να σου ζησουν ειναι κουκλια το λουτινο ειναι το αρσενικο η το θηλυκο?

----------


## vicky_ath

Φτου φτου!!! Να σου ζήσουν Γιώργο!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να σου ζησουν!

λουτινακια ειναι ?

τα lovebirds ειναι οι κεφάλες των νεοσσων νομιζω...!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σας ευχαριστω!!!

lutino ειναι το θηλυκο και pied το αρσενικο...

----------


## μαρια ν

λουτινο ειναι και το δικο μου θηλυκο το αρσενικο τι εννοεις piedδεν ειναι το πρασινο peachface?παντως ειναι κουκλια και μου φαινονται για λουτινακια ακομα ομως 
δεν φαινανται καλα εμενα τρια μικρα και τα τρια πρασινα κανανα κιτρινακι

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν ειναι κανονικο πρασινο το αρσενικο, εχει και κιτρινο πχ στην κοιλια...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Λοιπον θελω τα φωτα σας...

Την Παρασκευη το απογευμα θα φυγω για το χωριο και θα γυρισω την Κυριακη το απογευμα.

Τι να κανω με το φρεσκο αυγο που τους βαζω καθημερινα (αλλαγη καθε 3-4 ωρες)???

Να βαλω λιγο και να τελειωσει σε 4-5 ωρες??? Ετσι θα μεινουν χωρις αυγο απο Σαββατο πρωι ως Κυριακη απογευμα...

Να βαλω πολυ ωστε να τους φτασει μεχρι την Κυριακη??? Κινδυνευουν απο δηλητηριαση???

Να βαλω αυγοψωμο αντι για αυγο, που λογικα αλλοιωνεται πιο αργα???

Για πειτε τι να κανω...

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη να αναλαβει αλλος ή να τα παρεις αναγκαστικα μαζι (λιγο επιφοβο μην στα εγκαταλειψουν λογω αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος ) η μονη λυση ειναι να βαλεις αρκετο αυγοψωμο .ελπιζω να το τρωνε και σκετο .δοκιμασε να δωσεις .οπως ειναι οταν το τριβεις ,χωρις να προσθεσεις κατι που του δινει υδαροτητα παρα μονο καποιους λιγους σπορους εξτρα που τους αρεσουν ιδιαιτερα

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη...

Και εγω στο αυγοψωμο καταληγω...

Πιστευω οτι θα φανε οσο χρειαζεται...

----------


## jk21

αν θελεις και εχεις βαλε και ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,και οτι διαλεξουν .ομως μερες φρεσκο αυγο ειτε μονο του ειτε στο αυγοψωμο μεσα ,δεν μπορει να μπει

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο στο κλαδι! και παντα με υγεια!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τώρα τα είδα αυτά τα μωράκια!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!! Με το καλό η συνέχεια!!!

----------


## excess

Να σου ζησουν και να ειναι παντα ευτιχισμενα μαζι σου!

----------


## marlene

*Περιμένω να περάσει μία εβδομάδα για σου γράψω:

"Μα πέρασε μία ολόκληρη εβδομάδα...!!!! Πότε θα μας ξαναδείξεις τα μωρά....??????"
              ............. Γιώργο, τα lovebirds έχουνε λαό σε αυτό το φόρουμ... Λυπήσου μας και μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι τις φωτό....!!!!   *  :Jumping0045:  :Innocent0006:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Φωνη λαου, οργη Θεου!!! (ειναι και επικαιρο σημερα)...

Οριστε φωτογραφιες...

----------


## Athina

Γιώργο να τα χαίρεσαι τα μπουμπούκια!
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Άντε και στο κλαρί βρε Γιώργο! Πανέμορφα!!!

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλάκια όμορφα...!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλααα.....!!!!!*

----------


## μαρια ν

Γιωργο να χαιρεσαι τα πανεμορφα κιτρινακια σου

----------


## Kostakos

αχχουυυυυυυυυ τα μωρέ!!!! Είναι τόσα για ζούλιγμα???

----------


## andreascrete

Συγχαρητήρια τα κίτρινα είναι η αδυναμία μου!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!! Nα σου ζήσουν!! ανυπομονώ να δω τα χρώματά τους!!!

----------


## daras

τελεια!!!! 
φτου φτου!!!! εχω απωθημενο να αναπαραγω Lovebirds. (σημερα ειχα το δευτερο αλλα πρωτο ακεραιο αυγο...το πρωτο ηταν σπασμενο. ευχομαι να ακολουθησουν την πορεια των δικων σου)

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργη !!! στο κλαρι και συντομα !

----------


## lagreco69

Τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα!!! να σου ζησουν ειναι πανεμορφα. να τα χαιρεσαι και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τώρα θα μεγάλωσαν αρκετά!....... _Πώς να είναι άραγε;;;;;;;;;;;
_

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σημερινα βιντεακια...

Ο πρωτοτοκος...




Και ο τριτος στη σειρα...




Συντομα και τα υπολοιπα...  :winky:

----------


## marlene

*Μωράκια όμορφα!!! Ειδικά ο μεγάλος φαίνεται μορτάκι!  

Γιώργο, σε βλέπω να χαϊδεύεις το νινί κ ταυτίζομαι... *  ::   ::   ::  ​ ::  *
Μόλις, πραγματικά μόλις επέστρεψα στην φωλιά τον δικό μου πρωτότοκο...!! Μετά από ένα δίωρο που τον τρέλανα στα χαδάκια....*  ::   :Love0020:   :Love0020:  *
Το να χαϊδεύεις ένα τέτοιο νινί είναι το καλύτερο αγχολυτικό από όλα....!!!!!!*  :Love0034:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

γιωργο θα κανουν πολυ ομορφο χρωμα οπως τα κοβω!!!τελεια μωρακια!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Αυτά είναι :Happy:  Μωράκια για πολλά χάδια :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

θα είναι pied σωστά?
αλλά είναι για πολύ ζούλιγμα!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ναι μαλλον pied θα γινουν τα 3 πρωτα.

Το τεταρτο (το μικροτερο) προς το παρον δειχνει γκρι. Λετε να γινει zako???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mitsman

αχχααχαχχααχ.... να τα χαιρεσαι... ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πραγματικά για ποοοολύ ζούλιγμα!!!!! Τι μωράκι! τι χρωματάκι!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σημερινα βιντεακια  :winky:   :winky:   :winky: 










Και ο Βενιαμιν μου...

----------


## lagreco69

Τι αγαπες ειναι αυτες!! εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια, μπραβο!! Γιωργο ειναι υπεροχα και πανεμορφα!! να σου ζησουν και να ειναι παντα με υγεια!! η μουσικη, τι ειναι? δωσε καμια πληροφορια, πολυ καλη.

----------


## cypand

το 2ο βιντεο εχει μουσικη everyday - carly comando
3o nocturnes Lento sostenuto - peter schmalfuss

Το 1ο και το τελευταίο δεν τα βρήκα..

Γιώργο είναι πολύ ωραία μπράβο και έκανες και καλή δουλεια!!!

----------


## demis

Κουκλακια Γιωργο να σου ζησουν! το δευτερο ειναι η αδυναμια μου πολυ δραστηριο και ζωηρουλικο. Στα ταπερ να βαζεις χαρτι κουζινας για να μη γλιστρανε τα ποδαρακια τους!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σημερα ειδα τα lovebirds μου να ξαναζευγαρωνουν...

Επειδη επιασε καλοκαιρι θα προτιμουσα να μην προχωρησουν σε καινουρια γεννα.

Θυμιζω οτι ειχαν κανει 3 αυγα το Φεβρουαριο, πριν βαλω τη φωλια και 5 αυγα τελος Μαρτιου που βγηκαν 4 μικρα τελος Απριλιου.

Πως τα σταματαω??? Τη φωλια δεν μπορω ακομα να τη βγαλω γιατι δεν εχουν  βγει ακομα τα προηγουμενα μικρα εξω. Ετοιμαζονται βεβαια...

Τι κανω???

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιώργο η αλήθεια είναι πως δύσκολα θα σταματήσεις τη θηλυκιά από το να γεννήσει καινούρια αυγουλάκια, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που έχουν αρχίσει να ζευγαρώνουν ξανά!
Το ίδιο θέμα είχα και εγώ.... *Πώς να αποτρέψω το ζευγάρωμα?*Εμένα εντέλει η θηλυκιά μου γέννησε 4 ακόμα αυγά.. ευτυχώς είχα προλάβει να αφαιρέσω τη φωλιά. Το έκανα την ίδια μέρα που βγήκε και το τελευταίο μωρό από μέσα.
Τα αυγά αυτά τα έκανε στον πάτο. 
Ταυτόχρονα με την αφαίρεση της φωλιάς, προσπάθησα να αλλάξω και τις συνθήκες. Τροφή δε μπορούσα να μειώσω καθώς τάιζαν ακόμα τα μωρά τους, άρα αυτό που έκανα ήταν να τα βάζω πιο νωρίς για ύπνο, από τις 7-8 το απόγευμα, (βέβαια ήταν και Φεβρουάριος, οπότε αυτό ήταν ευκολο), να μετακινώ όσο μπορώ το κλουβί τους και να τα βγάζω να πετάνε στο σπίτι και να παίζουν, έτσι ώστε να μην έχουν το μυαλό τους στο ζευγάρωμα!
Αφού η θηλυκιά έκανε τον κύκλο και γέννησε τα 4 αυγά της όλα σταμάτησαν. Αν της είχα αφήσει τη φωλιά, θα είχε γεννήσει προφανώς περισσότερα, δεδομένου ότι στις δύο προηγούμενες γέννες μου έκανε 5 και 7 αντίστοιχα!
Επίσης, στα κοκατιλ τουλάχιστον, αν η θηλυκιά γεννάει μέσα στη φωλιά και εμείς της παίρνουμε τα αυγά, τότε όχι μόνο δε θα σταματήσει, αλλά θα γεννάει ανεξέλεγκτα καθώς θα προσπαθεί να αναπληρώσει τα χαμένα αυγά. Άρα δεν ήθελα να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, πόσο μάλλον όταν τα αυγά ήταν ένσπορα και η διαδικασία ανάπτυξης των εμβρύων θα ξεκινούσε άμεσα με το κλώσσημα έστω και λίγων ημερών!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευχαριστω Βικυ.

Σημερα τα μικρα εκαναν την πρωτη εξοδο απο τη φωλια οποτε ελπιζω οτι τις επομενες μερες θα μπορεσω να την αφαιρεσω.

Φανταζομαι οτι οσο ειναι τα αγριμια μεσα στη φωλια, η θηλυκια θα διστασει να γεννησει...

----------


## vicky_ath

> Φανταζομαι οτι οσο ειναι τα αγριμια μεσα στη φωλια, η θηλυκια θα διστασει να γεννησει...


Αν την ενοχλούν πολύ πιθανόν να μην μπορέσει να γεννήσει ή να γεννήσει και να μην χωράει να κατσει να κλωσσήσει...απλά πρόσεχε γιατί μπορεί να αρχίσει να τα ξεπουπουλιάζει για να βγουν και να μπει εκεινη να κάτσει. 
Βέβαια δε νομίζω ότι θα έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα! Μόλις δεις ότι δεν ξαναμπαίνουν τα μικρά μέσα βγάλτην και όλα θα είναι οκ!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Η φωλια αφαιρεθηκε πριν μερικες μερες και η θηλυκια γενναει εξω.

Πως καθαριζω/απολυμαινω τη φωλια ωστε να την ξαναχρησιμοποιησω του χρονου???

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μην του απαντατε αν δεν βαλει φωτο απ τα μωρ ανα τα δουμε πως εγιναν...!αντεεεε...!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω ελεγα να βαλω βιντεο αυριο, αλλα αφου θελετε φωτο...
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> Η φωλια αφαιρεθηκε πριν μερικες μερες και η θηλυκια γενναει εξω.
> 
> Πως καθαριζω/απολυμαινω τη φωλια ωστε να την ξαναχρησιμοποιησω του χρονου???



Καθαρισε την με μια σπατουλα απο τις κοτσιλιες και μετα βαλε την σε εναν κουβα που να την καλυπτει ολοκληρη με ζεστο νερο και ξυδι!! αφησε την 15 λεπτα βουλιαγμενη και μετα βγαλε την και ασε την στον ηλιο να στεγνωσει καλα το ξυλο. τωρα δωσε πολλες φωτογραφιες  στον λαο!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μεγαλωσαμε  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

μεγαλωσατε και γινατε απιστευτα ομορφα.... πραγματικα απιστευτα!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πολύ όμορφα lovebirds, ωραίος - άνετος χώρος, με τα παιχνίδια τους, την σκαλίτσα τους, τα κλαδιά τους!! Μπράβο Γιώργο!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να τα χαίρεσαι..../!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Γιωργο να τα  χαιρεσαι εχουν γινει κουκλακια

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτα τα πιεντακια ειναι φοβερα γιωργο!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο ειναι υπεροχα!!!! τα μικρα σου!! εκανες υπεροχη δουλεια μαζι τους!! ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!!!!
 :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Videακι...  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γιώργο να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!! Είναι αξιαγάπητα!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

[/QUOTE]


Υπεροχα!!!!!! τα lovebirds σου!! Γιωργο δεν χορταινεις να τα βλεπεις.

----------


## daras

σουπερ!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Γιωργο μεγαλωσαν τα κουκλια σου και εγιναν πανεφορφα να σου ζησουν τα pied σου ειναι τρομερα

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω..... πανεμορφα και τρελιαρικα.... να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## skrekas

Να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε, είναι πανέμορφα όλα τους.

----------


## COMASCO

ειναι τελεια γιωργο!!!να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!παντα με υγεια

----------

